# Bread machine - Gluten?? recipes??



## Debbie (Sep 3, 2006)

When I was in Washington, I was lazy and got those bread machine mixes, and had fresh bread for dinner.. WELL, now that I am in Canada, of course I can't find them.. so I am on my own again. 
    Well,  when I used to make bread machine bread (home-made) I remember adding some gluten so that it would rise better.. because I tended to end up with a loaf that was only 1/2 the size of the pan if I didn't   

   Well.. of course I can't find gluten here either  * sigh*   but I did find fleischman's bread machine yeast.. that has ascorbic acid in it.. and

   Not sure if this is for bread or not.. but I thought I saw somebody post it long ago for bread..   ammonium bicarbonate.  Whats that for?  does anybody know? 

  So whatcha think.. will either one of those work for a better rise on bread machine breads?


  Or does anybody have a tried and true  wheat bread recipe.. OR white bread recipe for a bread machine

 thanks!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

Debbie, I will search out some recipes for you later, I know I have posted a bunch on here. I'm about to head out the door. You don't need to add gluten to any recipes I have ever used. You could maybe buy the flour that is especially FOR bread, that might help you out.


----------



## Debbie (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you .. thank you  Alix!!    I can hardly wait!!!!       I finally got my bread machine after waiting a year!   so I am having a great time cooking again! 

    My son drove all my cookbooks and cooking supplies from Washington state, to Ontario Canada with a u-haul.. 
   bless his heart!   I have such a great son!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 4, 2006)

Buy bread flour. It has gluten in it. But I made bread for years before bread flour was common--or gluten as an additive was available to the masses. Yeast breads are very forgiving (outside the automatics of the bread machine). If you need to let it rise more, just do that. If it is risen before an hour, go ahead and bake it.
 You might find gluten in a health foods store or bulk foods. 
Your "half loaf rise" was probably more due to the yeast amount than gluten.  
Do I understand you are using a bread machine?  If so, the ingredients need to be added in the order specific for your bread machine.
Additives in the yeast are probably preservatives only.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

Debbie, going to post my recipes in this thread.

I posted two of our favorites Debbie. If you like them let me know, I have TONS more. Got flavored bread (dill, parmesan, garlic etc) or some whole wheat recipes too.


----------

